# anybody ever just s&p ribs as a rub?



## mcp9 (Mar 11, 2010)

just got to thinking....anybody ever just use salt and pepper as their "rub"  for a rack of ribs?  if so, how did it turn out?


----------



## bassman (Mar 11, 2010)

I haven't done them on the smoker that way, but have grilled a lot of them with just salt and pepper.  On the grill, I put them on the upper rack and turn the flame to it's lowest setting.  Still a bit similar to low and slow but without the smoke.  When they are almost done, I brush on the BBQ sauce and leave them long enough to set the sauce.  I don't see why it wouldn't work the same in the smoker.  Give it a try and let us know how they turn out.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 11, 2010)

For me I think one of the best whys to find your personal rub is to start with s&p and then add to that till you have what you like.


----------



## eaglewing (Mar 11, 2010)

*Well, this is similar to what I was gona comment here...

A couple of locals that have smoke/bbq stands have fantastic ribs. I saw one guy prep and he used a very light (4 ingredient max) rub and barely sprinkled it on at all... I was amazed that his ribs taste so good and it's NOT due to the rub. I can taste more of the rib grease and fat and natural meat flavor in his ribs and I'm sure his rub contains S&P mostly. It looks like seasoning salt really but its not.*


----------



## herkysprings (Mar 11, 2010)

I tried this last smoke and it was great

marinaded a spare rack in Montreal steak spice (S&P would be fine) and crushed pineapple chunks.

Smoke with Montreal (S&P).

I figured this method left me with a good basis also for a dry rib, as I have a Rendevous dry rib finishing rub too.


----------



## smokey2569 (Mar 11, 2010)

I use just straight up seasoned salt. I don't rub them up though until about 3 or 4 hours before smoking so the salt doesn't draw out too much moisture and turn the ribs into jerky.

Add in brown sugar at the end when foiling, and they always come out top notch. I find there is enough flavor in the smoke without an elaborate rub.

Give it a shot...you will like it.


----------



## triplebq (Mar 11, 2010)

That is how I like my ribs at home . Works well for me ! But I do like that Hot BBQ sauce on my ribs from Arkansas .. see my avator picture ..


----------



## badfrog (Mar 13, 2010)

I was inspired by this thread; I had a couple spares that i just got done trimming to st louis. On one, I did my traditional rub (sweet with a kick). on the second, light kosher and fresh course ground black pepper. on the trimmings, one bag with meat lightly salted then in a bag with OJ... the other in a bag with apple juice. these are back in the fridge for a smoking tomorrow. I will do a qview and taste comparison write-up.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Mar 13, 2010)

A few years ago, amidst developing my dry rub for spares, I realized that I had surpassed a dozen ingredients. We (family, neighbors & friends alike) thought it was a really good blend.

In the past year, I have been rethinking what I really want the seasoning to do...I look for what enhances the meat's good flavors and seems to balance well with a particular smoke...I've also discovered that a simpler blend (4-6 ingredients) is just enough to get me there, in most cases. Milder flavored meats don't need much...they already taste good.

Ribs don't have a strong overwhelming flavor which needs to be tamed, and you can't get much simpler than S & P. Toss some minced garlic and chili powder with it, and you'll have it pretty well covered. I do like to experiment fairly often, and when I'm in the mood for it, I'll take a few extra steps along the way, just for giggles.

Eric


----------



## mgwerks (Mar 13, 2010)

...or turn them into ham!

I've tried several commercial rubs and a couple of homemade ones, but I always come back to the simple.  I wash the cryo-funk off the ribs, trim them, then dry them well with paper towels.  Next they get a wash of Worcestershire, salt and pepper, and go in the smoker.  I suppose that if I decide to do comp I'll have to learn how to make the spicy-sticky-sweet things that the judges seem to prefer.  I find in Texas that more often it's about the flavor of the the meat and smoke and not the rub or SAUCE.  My stomach operates on the principle of Occam's Razor.


----------



## venture (Mar 14, 2010)

A similar question came up a while back.  I was pleasantly surprised to see how many people here sometimes use a simple salt, pepper and garlic rub. One of my favorites.


----------

